# Bought Spawn Yoji 16 after push bike, wondering if I shouldn't have skipped 14"...



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

*Bought Spawn Yoji 16 after push bike, wondering if I shouldn't have skipped 14"...*

My now 4 yo son has been riding a Giant Pre since 18 months. He's conquered pretty much all the terrain you can ride on a push bike. He enjoyed riding an Islabikes CNOC 14 at the Lumberyard in PDX in June... based on the fit charts it looked like he should fit 16" and would grow out of a 14" in 6 mo - 1 year (16" inseam, 40" height), so I got him a 16" Spawn Yoji for his bday. My wife was not very pleased spending $400 on a bike especially if it wouldn't last long (if only she knew how much mine cost hehe) so that helped justify skipping 14".

Well it's been a month and he's not really taking to the Yoji 16. I don't know if it's just a bit too big for comfort, or he's just too used to riding everything on the Pre and the new bike sets him back to riding only the easy stuff. He has trouble reaching the ground if I set the seat high enough for him to get good power while pedaling, but maybe that's normal?

I'd prefer he get used to the Yoji 16", but if I screwed up by skipping 14", I could probably get away with buying the same color Yoji in 14" ... in a year it would miraculously get a thorough cleaning and a 2" increase in wheel size without anyone noticing 

Clip of him riding:


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

We have both a Furi and Banshee (the old Yoji) and the Furi is a lot smaller.. Based on what I see in the video, he'd be way too big for a 14" bike. The Yoji looks perfect for him and he seems to be riding it quite well in the vid. I think it's just a matter of time in the saddle.


----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

It's so much fun to see a kid get going! He's doing a great job! 

You could try--slam the seat down, so he can sit and have his feet on the ground. While not best for power, I find this best for confidence. Especially with kids coming from balance bikes where they are used to touching the ground-- once he's comfortable just jumping on and playing around more, you can have a conversation about where the seat should be, how to jump off it when you stop, etc. This worked over 2 days for my son (3.75 at the time?) when we got him a 20" mtb, which he didn't ride at all the first week. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks folks, I will work with the 16"!


----------



## Rattles (Jun 4, 2014)

I bought my son a Spawn Banshee in May of last year for his fourth birthday. Like your son he was a demon on his balance bike, doing long trail rides, pump tracks, and skinnies. On the pedal bike he could none of these things, and so he stuck with his balance bike for most of the last summer. Occasionally he would try the Banshee but he always got frustrated and wanted to go back to his balance bike. This summer was a totally different story. Over the spring he really started to practice on the pedal bike until the point where he almost never wanted to ride the balance bike. Now he's riding standing up, going over curbs and riding constantly. As with anything kids, you just have to give them time to figure it out themselves.


----------

